# Cannabis oil products - anyone using this for arthritic problems?



## DCBassman (5 Apr 2022)

I've been taking some 20mg gummies, seems to have made some difference to my hands.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I've been taking some 20mg gummies, seems to have made some difference to my hands.


Tell us more like where do you get them and how much do they cost. I have rheumatoid arthritis which flares up now and then so would not mind trying anything to help.


----------



## Roseland triker (5 Apr 2022)

It's gown under licence here in Cornwall.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Apr 2022)

Am interest. My shoulder is causing real issues with cycling


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's gown under licence here in Cornwall.



OT but I was out on a walk in Kent some years ago and in the corner of a field I found a large patch of what I thought was cannabis. I'm no expert - it was the first time I'd actually seen a cannabis leaf. I took photos and I was pretty sure that's what it was. Whether it was legally cultivated there, or whether it had "accidentally" grown there I don't know.

None of which answers @DCBassman 's question at all. Sorry for thread diversion.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> OT but I was out on a walk in Kent some years ago and in the corner of a field I found a large patch of what I thought was cannabis. I'm no expert - it was the first time I'd actually seen a cannabis leaf. I took photos and I was pretty sure that's what it was. Whether it was legally cultivated there, or whether it had "accidentally" grown there I don't know.
> 
> None of which answers @DCBassman 's question at all. Sorry for thread diversion.


I thought its natural habitat was rented houses?


----------



## Roseland triker (5 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> OT but I was out on a walk in Kent some years ago and in the corner of a field I found a large patch of what I thought was cannabis. I'm no expert - it was the first time I'd actually seen a cannabis leaf. I took photos and I was pretty sure that's what it was. Whether it was legally cultivated there, or whether it had "accidentally" grown there I don't know.
> 
> None of which answers @DCBassman 's question at all. Sorry for thread diversion.


I have a family member that's used the stuf for years. They would be long gone by now without it .
Luckily here in Cornwall it grows nicely as we are sub tropical. 
Osteoporosis and arthritis along with MS all benefit from it.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Apr 2022)

I get the gummies from CBD Guru or Herbal Health. Usually next day delivery. Will continue until we've done about six months, then judge whether it's worth it.


----------



## gbb (6 Apr 2022)

One if the problems with anything you take is the fact that arthritis ( in my case at least) flares, subsides, sits in the background and is manageable with paracetamol....and equally pain is sometimes between the two. 
So anything you take, its difficult, impossible to untangle whether any particular remedy or painkiller is having a particular effect, you really have to take it long term and even then, you're not sure.
Cod liver oil capsules for several years almost non stop, CBD oil capsules for a few months and Glucosamine for several years, all have been taken over the last 5 to 10 years , none have made a noticeable lasting impact, maybe over a small timeframe but then that may have been a natural subsiding of the pain anyway, you have good days (well, you never have good days, just some are less painful than others)...and bad days.
Put simply, I wasn't convinced when I took them.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Apr 2022)

gbb said:


> One if the problems with anything you take is the fact that arthritis ( in my case at least) flares, subsides, sits in the background and is manageable with paracetamol....and equally pain is sometimes between the two.
> So anything you take, its difficult, impossible to untangle whether any particular remedy or painkiller is having a particular effect, you really have to take it long term and even then, you're not sure.
> Cod liver oil capsules for several years almost non stop, CBD oil capsules for a few months and Glucosamine for several years, all have been taken over the last 5 to 10 years , none have made a noticeable lasting impact, maybe over a small timeframe but then that may have been a natural subsiding of the pain anyway, you have good days (well, you never have good days, just some are less painful than others)...and bad days.
> Put simply, I wasn't convinced when I took them.


Certainly, it's a trial. It also certainly doesn't seem to ease the rest of my OA-ridden skeleton. That increasingly needs carpentry...


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2022)

I've recently started taking imove active from the same people that make Yumove for dogs. My back seems to have eased but it was maybe going to anyway. I will keep taking them for a while though just to see. When you are plagued with aches and pains, you will try most things.


----------



## gbb (7 Apr 2022)

Ironically, this post reminded me i still have a few left over CBD capsules in the cupboard, so with this in mind, i took one yesterday morning.
Easy day, mostly sitting in peoples houses and driving so didnt stress the joints really, but...
Woke up this morning....despite my doubt up post, this morning ive felt as good as i have for some months.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Apr 2022)

I inspected this shipment a couple of weeks ago, 7 tonnes of cannabis leaf destined for CBD oil production. Boy, did that room smell strong!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I thought its natural habitat was rented houses?


My Vancouver friends tell me that an estimated 20% of rental properties are repurposed by the GrowLite brigade. They are often rather nasty gangs rather than harmless hippies.


----------



## tinywheels (10 May 2022)

this article reminded me of the placebo effect


----------

